# Ways To Keep Your Mod Warm...



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Well I'm wondering what you guys do to warm your mods and not freeze your hands. Here is mine... Keep it on the "warm kombers" 







Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## CraftyZA (22/7/14)

I hate it when my mod goes warm. I like the feeling of cold hard steel in my hands.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Mine is always in my hand so it stays warm all day... it's just that first thing when I wake up that it's cold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (23/7/14)

@annemarievdh You wait a little until my wood comes out, wood is a beautiful living substance in the hand, no pre-heating required  MVP will soon have a bigger, older, fire starting brother no one has told you about

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

@MarkK that sounds good


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## ET (25/7/14)

i would not expose a lipo containing device like the mvp to any constant heat source. not saying anything will happen but better safer than sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

ever heard of 'binne bout'

leave your mod there for a few minutes, it will surely get warm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

if your mvp is cold to the touch its because you arent vaping it enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> ever heard of 'binne bout'
> 
> leave your mod there for a few minutes, it will surely get warm


 
Hahahaha and then I'm freezing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

